# Diablo Circular Saw Blades



## Merkava_4 (Nov 22, 2012)

I bought one at Home Depot about a month or so ago. If I was to rate the blade between 1 and 10 with 10 being beyond my greatest expectations, I'd rate it a 10. These blades are fantastic! :yes: The cut is so smooth, it looks like somebody sanded the end of the board with 600 grit sandpaper.  I watched a company video on YouTube. The guy was talking about the red coating on the blade. He was saying the coating is there to keep the blade quiet; he's right!  When I'm sawing through a 2x4, the only sound I hear is the motor and it's drive gears; the blade itself is silent. :blink:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Diablo-7...cular-Saw-Blade-D0724R/100008676#.Uggf29Nety9


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

I haven't bought any of their circular saw blades, but have been pleasantly surprised at their performance for my table saw. At the time, I wasn't looking to buy any blades, but they had some Diablo blades that they were phasing out, so I got a good deal on two of them. They've run flawlessly ever since.:thumbsup:


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i have these on my table saw and my skilsaw hd77 wormdrive. love these blades.


----------



## woodchuck1954 (Nov 11, 2008)

Been using these blades for many years, on my Ryobi Bt3000. As good of cut as with the original Freud blade that came with it, at about 1/3 the cost, and a lot easier on the saw. They will go through a 2x4. For about ten buck, each, The four I have bought, for the last 15 or 20 years, is the best value, I can think of, and no bother for re-sharpening. Have a Diablo, 12"X96th, blade on my Bosch mitersaw. Can't beat it. Bought that 15 years ago, for less than $50.

woodchuck1954
"A Legend in his own Mind"


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

For the $$, I love Diablo blades. I think I have 3 for the TS in different tooth #'s and a few others for the circular saws which I haven't used yet. Based on my usage and their price, I'd have a very tough time justifying the added expense of a higher quality/price blade.

Mark


----------

